# ai tester ipad ce jour formation apple



## 6697pierre (20 Avril 2010)

de la balle ce n est pas du tout un iphone pour moi mais un tout nouveau type de machine le surf et les applications ce confondent a un point que lon ne sais plus si on regarde video du ipad ou youtube super réactif applications plus aprofondie par rapport iphone un plaisir autonomie 76% apres 5h de formation aucune chauffe de l'appareil du top mercimerci


----------



## Pouasson (20 Avril 2010)

Le clavier et le correcteur ont pas l'air top sur cet appareil tout de même...


----------



## clagir (21 Avril 2010)

Si si pas de problème à ce niveau. Faut l'avoir testé....


----------



## regsam (21 Avril 2010)

Je confirme que le clavier est extraordinaire et le correcteur fait très bien son boulot et même mieux qu'avec l'iPhone.


----------



## Pouasson (22 Avril 2010)

Oh lala les cerveaux lents...  

Re jetez un coup d'&#339;il au post de notre ami au-dessus, et vous saisirez peut-être la subtilité de mon propos.


----------



## Juju32415 (22 Avril 2010)

J'ai pu le testé y a 2 jours, c'est le genre de truc qui serait nickel  pour quand je part en déplacement. 

Faut s'habituer un peu aux  changements mais après c'est top. J'ai trouvé ça assez fluide/rapide  aussi (sauf quand on lance une vidéo HD, ça commence a ralentir un poil  par moments) et puis bon c'est classe quand meme

J'ai pas eu  l'occase de tester bcp d'appli, et y a des trucs qui faisaient un peu  gadget, mais sinon globalement positif (sauf le prix :mouais


----------



## killers460 (27 Avril 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Oh lala les cerveaux lents...
> 
> Re jetez un coup d'il au post de notre ami au-dessus, et vous saisirez peut-être la subtilité de mon propos.



Je suis d'accord avec toi 

Cependant l'iPad à l'air vraiment bien


----------



## Juju32415 (28 Avril 2010)

Marrant, un type sur paris *loue *son iPad 9 la journée !!   > ici

Serieux c'est pas bête, ça me donne des idées pour quand j'aurais le mien


----------



## xsteban (28 Avril 2010)

Juju32415 a dit:


> Marrant, un type sur paris *loue *son iPad 9 la journée !!   > ici


Attention, il est possible que l'on vous demande d'y adjoindre une assurance complémentaire de 12$/jours pour cette location.


----------



## Juju32415 (17 Mai 2010)

Justement, pour le coup, je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas sur ce site la. En tout cas j'ai rien vu mentionné de tel dans les conditions générales


----------



## Progoze (17 Mai 2010)

Juju32415 a dit:


> Marrant, un type sur paris *loue *son iPad 9 la journée !!   > ici
> 
> Serieux c'est pas bête, ça me donne des idées pour quand j'aurais le mien


Trop fort !
En plus c'est pas cher ! J'imagine bien faire un stand devant l'apple store du louvre avec marqué en Gros "Location d'iPad" haha !


----------

